

U.S. Wins Bid to Limit Disclosure in Kim Dotcom Extradition - denzil_correa
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-01/u-s-wins-bid-to-limit-disclosure-in-kim-dotcom-extradition.html

======
mtgx
"If suspects were entitled to extensive disclosure of documents on the basis
that they wished to challenge the evidence at the extradition hearing, the
procedure would lose much if not most of its efficacy,” the Court of Appeal
said in a summary of the ruling on its website today."

Only if you're in a hurry to turn over your own citizens to another country.

